# Profil 2008.0 wurde entfernt

## Necoro

Ich habe gerade bei einem spontanen 

```
eselect profile list
```

 festgestellt, dass das 2008er Profil nicht mehr existent ist, sondern nur noch das 10.0er. Mich wundert, dass das nicht schon zu Problemen gefuehrt hat, da ja denn eigentlich auf einmal andere Useflags gesetzt sein sollten und so...

Da es da irgendwie von keiner Stelle irgendeine Info zu gab nun von mir aus der Hinweis, evtl den Profile-Symlink umzustellen  :Smile: 

/edit: Update: Aha ... befindet sich noch in /usr/portage ... nur eselect zeigt es nicht an. Das ist wunderlich

----------

## ScytheMan

jap hab ich auch schon gemerkt, 

nachdem wechsel war esd nicht mehr im desktop profil gesetzt aber esound nutzt ja eh keiner mehr eigentlich.

----------

